# Celestion impact S1 Subwoofer?



## jason1234567 (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi, does anyone have any knowledge about this Celestion impact S1 sub? I can't find any info about it. I have an chance to buy one for $85 and was wondering if it would be an upgrade to my Polk psw250.

The guys said he'd throw in a JBL center speaker with it, not sure the model number.

Any advice i would be grateful.

Thank you,

Jason


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

It has a 10" polymer laminated cone, 30-150 Hz response, and a 70 watt amp. It should dig a little deeper than your current 8 inch 50 watt Polk.


----------



## jason1234567 (Apr 11, 2014)

Thank you, i wonder why i couldn't find any info on it. i thought maybe it was one of those white van specials or something. Do you think $85 is a good deal for that or would it be better to save up and wait for a good deal on something better?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Celestion was a quality company but they stopped making home audio years ago. Unless you want the JBL center, tell him to keep it and offer $50 for the sub.


----------



## Sven Ortega (Oct 22, 2014)

*Celestion SL1 L&R connectors/Sony AV Mono Ouput*

I just retired my ancient Yamaha AV receiver, but I am keeping the old speakers including a self-powered Celestion SL1 subwoofer. I am in the process of connecting the speakers to a new Sony AV receiver model STR-DN850.

The Celestion has a LEFT RCA connector and a RIGHT RCA connector which was fine with my old A/V receiver. The Sony A/V doesn't have those L&R connectors. The Sony instructions say to connect a monophonic connector from the Sony to the sub. There are two sub connectors on the Sony both marked in gray, not red and white.

I called Sony. I asked if I should use one of the A/V sub outputs and arbitrarily pick either a LEFT or RIGHT input to the sub. It was a new situation for them. I was pleased with their polite desire to be helpful, but I wasn't convinced that their response was from a source of absolute knowledge. 

It was suggested that it would not damage anything if I connect both sub outputs from the A/V receiver to both L&R inputs of the subwoofer OR just one of the A/V outputs to either L or R input of the sub.

Any thoughts on the subject?


----------

